# What board



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am going to sell a couple of my hunting pistols what board have you guys used for this thank you


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

OGF marketplace


----------



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

I asked not allowed to sell pistols on here what other boards are there I wish I could on here thanks for reply


----------



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

I asked not allowed to sell pistols on here what other boards are there I wish I could on here thanks for reply


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

try gunbrocker


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

yanmar95 said:


> I asked not allowed to sell pistols on here what other boards are there I wish I could on here thanks for reply


Try Ohio Gunlistings, or Armslist.


----------



## staffman (Mar 18, 2011)

Try the new MeWe site. It is like facebook, but contains many gun selling sites such as Gun Nutz to mention just one.


----------



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

armslist never had a problem


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would go with Armslist as well.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

shot me an email I might be interested in what your selling I'm local as well. [email protected]


----------

